# Warum U-Brakes



## spanishgapper (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo! Hab mal eine Frage an euch BMXer. Beim Trial fährt man inzwischen ja schon bei den Mod-bikes mit Scheibenbremsen. Aus gutem Grund, beim Trial sind die Bremsen einfach elementar wichtig. Bei euch ist das zwar nicht so wichtig und eine Scheibenbremse aufgrund der Grinds wahrscheinlich undenkbar, doch frage ich mich trotzdem, wieso ihr immer nur U-Brakes fahrt. Eine gute Bremse kann doch nie schaden... Zumindest ne V-Brake würde doch schon was bringen, oder? Es gibt doch auch einen Haufen Tricks, wo ihr gute Bremsen gut gebrauchen könntet oder? 
Selbst wenn ihr so gut wie alles auch ohne die guten Bremsen schafft, gibt es doch sicherlich ein paar Dinge, die euch verwahrt bleiben, oder?


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Juni 2008)

das thema wurd hier schon zigtausend mal behandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (27. Juni 2008)

Naja durch die kompackte bauweise einer U-brake ist sie ziemlich robust und geschützt, das kann man von einer V-brake nicht behaupten. Eine V-brake baut soweit nach aussen das es passieren kann das man mit der Kurbel gegen den Bremsarm kommt. 
Sonnst sind Bremsen auch nicht sonderlich wichtig beim Bmx fahren viele fahren auch ganz ohne so wie ich eine Zeit lang.
Aber zu dem Thema sollten sich weitere Threads finden lassen 

Mfg Chrische


----------



## spanishgapper (27. Juni 2008)

jo, vielen dank. Tut mir leid, wenn es das Thema schon so oft gab, hab wohl ein bisschen zu wenig gesucht


----------



## Firetire (27. Juni 2008)

wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind bremsen u-brakes auch ganz gut!
chromfelge und rote koolstops und dann zieht das auch!

-robustheit
-ausreichende bis sehr gute bremsleistung (wenn richig eingestellt)

also warum sollte man andere nehmen?^^


----------



## RISE (27. Juni 2008)

Ist schon ertaunlich. 90% des Forums ist bremsenlos unterwegs und trotzdem scheint das Thema "Bremse" ja sehr beliebt zu sein.


----------



## L_AIR (27. Juni 2008)

90%? gab es schon eine umfrage?


----------



## AerO (27. Juni 2008)

meine fly bremse macht mit durchsichtigen pads auf ner schwarzen 7ka komplett zu. einstellen muss man können. ist absoluter schwachsinn, dass u-brakes nicht bremsen sollen. die teile sind eigentlich zweitrangig.. wichtig issn gut flutschendes kabel. also einfach mal n linear slic kabel mit brunox oder sowas durchspühlen und das ding läuft wie ne 1.


----------



## gmozi (27. Juni 2008)

AerO schrieb:


> meine fly bremse macht mit durchsichtigen pads auf ner schwarzen 7ka komplett zu. einstellen muss man können. ist absoluter schwachsinn, dass u-brakes nicht bremsen sollen. die teile sind eigentlich zweitrangig.. wichtig issn gut flutschendes kabel. also einfach mal n linear slic kabel mit brunox oder sowas durchspühlen und das ding läuft wie ne 1.



Richtig! VU3 Bremse mit den selben Pads auf Alex Supbra B Pro macht ebenfalls in allen wichtigen Situationen dicht! Richtig eingestellt und gut gepflegt ( sprich sauber usw. ) langt ne U-Brake an nem BMX für alles.


----------

